# Great day on the water for our clients drifting!



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Great day on the water yesterday(Thur 9th) as both boats out put their clients on good boxes of fish! Drifting with popping cork and shrimp over deep mud with scattered shell was the ticket to keeping the rods bent.

Whether you're looking for a family trip, entertain clients or just do some relaxing fun fishing, we can take care of your every need!

Have some openings next week and weekend for anyone interested in getting in on the action.

Contact Daniel for more info and to book:
979.240.5312 call or text
[email protected] email


----------

